# Coy Dog or 100% Yote?



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 28, 2009)

A buddy took this pic yesterday a few miles from Kennesaw Mt. Is this 100% coyote or has it bred with the local dog population?

.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2009)

100% Yote.


----------



## chase870 (Jul 28, 2009)

Should have shot him with a rifle instead of a camara 100% yote.


----------



## famlytraprz (Jul 28, 2009)

*yotes*

Yote, no doubt


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like a yote...it sure has some LONG legs


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 28, 2009)

yote, well fed, he haz eaten the cat and half the small dog population.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 28, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> Looks like a yote...it sure has some LONG legs





shortround1 said:


> yote, well fed, he haz eaten the cat and half the small dog population.



Ok, he just seems a little too big to me.

The guy didn't have a gun handy but said he'd be ready next time.


----------



## goob (Jul 28, 2009)

big ol feet on that yote for sure!


----------



## Lilrock (Jul 28, 2009)

Be Careful pulling a trigger in cobb unless its in self defense! Law will be all over it.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 28, 2009)

looks like a red wolf.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jul 28, 2009)

He's big because he eats a lot of Cats and little Dogs.


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Red wolf (LOL)


----------



## MR.BIGBUCK (Jul 28, 2009)

would have looked better if he was dead on the ground.i hate yots.


----------



## money-dog (Jul 28, 2009)

chase870 said:


> Should have shot him with a rifle instead of a camara 100% yote.


Or a rocket launcher  Yotes can't ever be too dead


----------



## goob (Jul 28, 2009)

Lilrock said:


> Be Careful pulling a trigger in cobb unless its in self defense! Law will be all over it.




Oh really? Not if'n you stick a big ole tater on the end of it!!!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 28, 2009)

Red wolf x Yote Hybryd!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 28, 2009)

Big ol` coyote, with a red summer coat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 29, 2009)

looks mighty close if you axe me


----------



## stuckbuck (Jul 29, 2009)

Definitely yoty


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 30, 2009)

Whats this un mixed with?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 30, 2009)

Lead. 

Wild looking tail.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 31, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Lead.
> 
> Wild looking tail.



and clay.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 31, 2009)

shakey gizzard said:


> and clay.


Well its Forsyth county clay


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 31, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Well its Forsyth county clay



Im gunna have to call you the Verminator!


----------



## dbodkin (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks like Mr. Wile E. Coyote [Canis Eternalii Famishus] Super Genius


----------



## caseyb (Oct 9, 2009)

ground check it and let us know what it is


----------



## coyotebgone (Oct 10, 2009)

1000% yote


----------



## Polaris08 (Oct 11, 2009)

*Pure Yote*

Looks like a pure bred. The long legs and thin body indicate little or no mix with a dog. I spotted one at sundown just above Cartersville today. No markings on it either. We couldn't get a clear look at it though.


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Oct 12, 2009)

coyotebgone said:


> 1000% yote



Is that possible?


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Oct 12, 2009)

coyotebgone said:


> 1000% yote



Is that possible?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 13, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Ok, he just seems a little too big to me.
> 
> The guy didn't have a gun handy but said he'd be ready next time.



Eastern 'yotes get a lot bigger than those lil scrawny sagebrush-eatin' western ones. I know of a couple legitimate 70 lb. + ones killed around here.


----------



## theroaddog (Oct 14, 2009)

that dead one looks like yote x chupacabra


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 1, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Whats this un mixed with?



Looks like it mixed with red fox to me ???


----------



## Mistrfish (Nov 1, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Lead.
> 
> Wild looking tail.


  LOL, I was thinking the same thing


----------

